# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  propose aide financière stérilisation chats errants

## cbb44

bonjour,

je propose de donner un coup de main financier pour *la stérilisation et le soin des chats errants uniquement, la seule condition est de régler directement le vétérinaire et non pas l'association*
je sais que ça peut paraitre bizarre mais ayant été dans la protection animale je sais qu'il peut y avoir des abus, j'en ai personnellement été victime et on peut en voir des exemples dans les faits divers

https://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/so...ie_498160.html

https://www.woopets.fr/chien/actuali...eurs-plaintes/

https://france3-regions.francetvinfo...n-1991875.html

https://www.europe1.fr/societe/une-f...e-dons-2804179

https://www.leparisien.fr/seine-et-m...2004471253.php

https://www.radioscoop.com/infos/ain...animale_196113

https://france3-regions.francetvinfo...on-733113.html

https://france3-regions.francetvinfo...t-1575542.html

https://france3-regions.francetvinfo...e-1877474.html

----------


## sauterelle

Notre vétérinaire vient de nous informer de votre règlement

Merci infiniment de votre soutien  ::  ::  :: 

Danièle de Chalonn

----------


## cbb44

> Notre vétérinaire vient de nous informer de votre règlement
> 
> Merci infiniment de votre soutien 
> 
> Danièle de Chalonn


super ! gros bisous à tous les loulous  ::

----------


## banzai

Mon veto a bien reçu ton paiement 
Je te suis vraiment reconnaissante pour ces loups
J'ai pu et continue à aider sur ce site tu m'as été d'une grande aide
Chapeau bas
Merci pour eux
Je continue à te donner des news

Bisou de shine 
Bisou de sushi

Et bisous de chamalow qui grâce à toi sont sortis d'affaires

----------


## ESPOIR69

bonjour, je vois votre proposition, je suis dans le 22, il y a 3 mois, j'ai découvert un bar/restaurant qui nourrit des chats et n'a trouvé aucune aide... il doit y avoir une dizaine de chats... certains ont déjà eu des petits je ne sais pas où ils sont passés ? adoptés peut être ? si je savais que vous puissiez les aider je peux les recontacter... la Mairie avait dit qu'elle allait voir mais rien n'a été fait... il y a 3 mois... ils ne sont pas sauvages vraiment sauf un peut être ?

----------


## cbb44

une dizaine je ne pourrai pas assumer toute seule mais si la mairie donne un coup de main ou si une asso peut en prendre quelques uns en charge peut être ? de toute manière il faudra une asso pour identifier les chats

----------


## ESPOIR69

merci ! désolée je ne vois votre message qu'aujourd'hui...
ils ont demandé au Maire, la réponse On Verra, en attendant il y a eu des naissances
ils ont contacté des assos, aucune ne répond ou ne peut donner suite... 
eux n'ont pas vraiment le temps de s'en occuper ??? 
laisser naître de nouvelles bouches à nourrir je n'arrive toujours pas à comprendre...
je leur ai expliqué tout ça...
merci quand même...

----------


## banzai

cc CBB je suis un post pour une jeune chatte qui a été retrouvé en bas d'un immeuble bien amoché
orthopédiste obligatoire vu l'état des radios
j'ai moi même téléphoné à la clinique et sollicité de véto pour voir niveau finance ce que ça pouvait engendré
peux tu les aider ,une petite assoc c'est proposée pour cette jolie
merci à toi si tu peux 
moi je viens de récupéré une petite de 6 semaines fraichement déposé dehors sous la pluie
bonne soirée à toi
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...0g&__tn__=R]-R

----------


## cbb44

le budget a été trouvé  ::

----------


## banzai

Ha oui ?

----------


## cbb44

c'est sur FB
je sais pas comment ils ont fait, beaucoup d'autres sos aimerait avoir de semblables résultats

----------


## banzai

En tout cas c'est super pour cette petite

----------


## betamie

bonsoir ! votre offre de financement est elle toujours valable ? j'aide moi meme, plusieurs assos par mes actions (fa ou herbergement d'urgence)  mais je n'ai pas les moyens d'aider financierement ;et j'ai des amis (couple de retraités) qui ont pas mal de chats (env 30) ; leur principal preoccupation est de steriliser les nouveaux arrivants pour eviter la proliferation ; etant connus pour aider les chats, ils trouvent bien souvent des abandons a leur porte, ou ce sont les chats du voisinage qui viennent  manger et y deposer leur petits ; ces gens vivent sur leur proprieté de 3000m2 a la campagne et commencent a avoir du mal a assumer leur  amour des chats ; les litieres, la nourriture ....et de nouveau 4 ou 5 femelles a steriliser ... une asso leur donne parfois un leger coup de main, ou eventuellement la mairie mais une aide ponctuelle leur serait bienvenue et c'est pourquoi je vous mets ce mot bien que je n'ai pas vraiment l'habitude des forums et discussions ; j'ose esperer une reponse de votre part (nous sommes dans le 62)

----------


## POLKA67

Betamie, n'hésitez pas à lancer également un appel sur FB, solidarité animaux de votre région, manifestement c'est un sauvetage de grande ampleur...

hhttps://www.facebook.com/groups/145241682223265/

----------


## betamie

merci pour votre interet ! pas forcement de grande ampleur ce sauvetage,  c'est juste que ces amis ne voient pas la fin de leur tache ;leur propre chats sont sterilisés, nourris et logés ; c'est un choix de vie qu'ils ont fait il y a longtemps car ils adorent les chats ; l'epine qui fait mal, ce sont tous ces nouveaux arrivants qui ne cessent d'etre attirés par ce paradis et cela devient onereux de mettre tout le monde en regle ...on pourrait accuser la betise humaine des environs, laisser leur chats se reproduire et ne s'inquietant pas de savoir ou atterrissent les petits ;

----------


## cbb44

hop hop hop retour de l'opération financement des stérilisations des chats errants

profitez en !

----------

